# Song That Describes Your Love Life Right Now



## tinyheart

A great majority of popular and unpopular songs we have heard or listen to talk about love. :bored: Whether you're into that or not, gotta admit sometimes a song describes just what you're feeling in words you'd never be able to find on your own.

So here y'all can post a song that describes what's going on in your love life.  Or perhaps you have no love life, that's fine too. Whether you're seeking, you're single and happy, you're happily married, you're confused, you're in a bad place right now, they're not there anymore but you miss them, how you felt once upon a time, how you'd like the relationship to be like, a song that describes your SO, doesn't matter!

Doesn't even have to be a love song.~

Post it up and let the song speak for you!






And go!


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

https://youtu.be/8V1g-lDc6_E

College, youth, nostalgia, somehow ever increasing in fan fare, beautiful eyes looked over from the passenger seat begging, press the gas a little harder, both literally and figuratively. 

Somehow always off into a sunset even if your feet arnt on the group and you're being pulled against any action or will.


----------



## tinyheart

BIGJake111 said:


> https://youtu.be/8V1g-lDc6_E


This is a beautiful song, I'm adding it to my playlist! And your post actually makes me imagine that whole scenario. I like this. :wink:


----------



## Lollapalooza




----------



## Paulie




----------



## tinyheart




----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## Electra




----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## Aletheia




----------



## Lone Adventurer

Stellar opportunity spotted:


* *


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

Well, nothing better to describe my love life than a Smiths' song


----------



## bleghc

AHH OKAY 






lulz, originally planned to be a troll and post some song I've never listened to called "nonexistent" or something because 1) for the most part, it kinda really is? and 2) idk, thought the jokes would get me the likes but my e4/fi was triggered and I decided I wanted to get serious for once so! Well, kinda. Because it's not love, just a mild infatuation and idk - semantics :/


----------



## JayShambles

.


----------



## tinyheart

Let it out guys.
@blehBLEH I mean the whole point is that you post whatever it is you're feeling romantically. So if you feel nothing or whatever you can still post something like that. "Love sucks" post a song. "I dont believe in love" post a song. "What is love?" post a song. "I'm too shabby to be loved" post a song. Even if the relationship is nonexistent, go ahead and post a song. ;3 @Lone Adventurer did it right. xD


----------



## JayShambles

Ohhhh love life.. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=v2-CjGtqWn4

Jks tho 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tinyheart

I don't know why I'm crying...everything slips through my fingers like sand...


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall




----------



## tinyheart

Trying to smother the feelings. It's a battle.


----------



## Stawker

Empty.


----------



## easter




----------



## bridmaga




----------



## Penny




----------



## bridmaga




----------



## tinyheart

Adele - "Daydreamer"


----------



## Lollapalooza




----------



## crazitaco

*Simple and Clean* by Utada Hikaru if you were to take the lyrics a bit more literally. 

As an "aromantic"(someone who does not feel romantic love/attraction), I've always interpreted this song as an_ "I love you but I don't want an official romantic relationship with you"_ song. The love they feel for each other is pure and plutonic; simple and clean but still very powerful (its not romantic/sexual love, they're not so clingy as to say "please baby, don't go" when one walks away). The emotional attachment is there, which makes any permanent separation difficult. They want to be close, but they don't want everything that comes with an official romance (giving gifts, meeting the parents, getting married). One laments that proving their love exists independent of these things seems impossible, like walking on water, that it may seem confusing but someday they'll understand.

Everyone they know tells them that it can't work, that its not a real relationship that they're being naive and that life's not so simple that you can just live forever with your closest friend without becoming a couple. In the end, they decide to ignore society's warnings and pressures to get married. They continue as usual and decide to just worry about their future as it comes, infinitely delaying the formation of romance and forging a new type of friendship/relationship unlike anything before it.

I'm not in a relationship right now and don't really want one, but when I was in one this is what I felt like.


----------



## QueCueYew

* *




Which girl is the right one
Is the perfect one for me
If I glance in her direction
Will I know which one she'll be

She looks so good
That I wish I could
She looks so fine
That I want to make her mine

Which one is the sweetie
Is the sweetest one for me
I've been looking for forever
Do you ever think I'll see

She looks so nice
That I want to see her twice
She looks so good
That I wish I could

She looks so good
That I wish I could
She looks so fine
That I wish she were mine
She looks so nice
That I want to see her twice
But she seems so free
That I wish she was me





Ye.


----------



## Kalix

Pick any major hit by The Weeknd


----------



## DandelionWine

Okay, so I'm asexual and I didn't really know any asexual songs so I searched and this came up:





Omg I cannot stop laughing it's almost 1 in the morning and I'm trying to be quiet it's so hard

No but for real here's one that describes my love life pretty much right now - 





This song pretty much talks about how life is one big symphony and how we all have our own unique path, yet he is being forced into being these different versions of himself to please others. 

Basically that's what it's like to be asexual. You don't feel sexually attracted to people, yet you feel forced into it from a young age because the way Western society works, and you're considered weird otherwise. I think just like people are born gay, people are also born asexual too. They can't be "fixed" or there's nothing wrong with them, that's just the way they are. It's their mold (like he says in the song)


----------



## DandelionWine

mytinyheart said:


> I don't know why I'm crying...everything slips through my fingers like sand...


I LOVE THIS SONG SO MUCH AHHH so pretty. I first heard it on AHS and now it is only a song kept specifically for when I'm pretty much feelin down in the dumps with a tub of cookie dough ice cream and Benny and Joon on


----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## swirlinglotus




----------



## bridmaga




----------



## milzinas




----------



## tinyheart




----------



## SolonsWarning

:crying:


----------



## Schmendricks




----------



## Energumen

What love life?


----------



## Schmendricks

Energumen said:


> What love life?


_Where is my love life?
Where can it beeeeee?_


----------



## SilverFalcon




----------



## ThisNameWorks

Matches (ft Aaron Richards) by Stephen Walking

(This song is so well written and the vocalist is amazing. I was shocked to discover that the vocalist is a dude. It sounds like a woman, but I guess that was the art of it. Either way I love this song too much, especially since it was released around the same time I was experiencing a similar scenario.)

[Verse 1]
Burn
I’m burning in my skin
Can’t get them out of my head
The words
These words you said to me, yeah
Stop my heart, barely beating
And now I’m stuck on repeat
I can’t sleep through this madness
This madness
Tame the fire or suffer to live in the ashes,
In the ashes

[Chorus]
That’s what happens,
When gasoline plays with matches (oh yeah)
That’s what happens, happens, happens (yes)
That’s what happens,
When gasoline plays with matches (whoa)
That’s what happens, happens, happens

[Verse 2]
Water ...
I need this like water
...
Surround ourselves in self destruction
Self-worth
Need someone to come reconstruct it
You know it, you got it bad
And - I got it - I got it bad
We got it bad
And now we're back to that
Feeling we never had
Just pretend
Catalyze my catatonic mind
Give it life
Until it burns too bright
Burns too bright
Consume what littles left inside
Under cover of night
Put the past out of sight
We both knew it wasn't right

[Chorus]
That’s what happens
When gasoline plays with matches
That’s what happens, happens, happens
That’s what happens
When gasoline plays with matches
That’s what happens, happens, happens
When gasoline plays with matches
You get burned

[Outro]
And we must wanna be hurt
We must wanna be burned (burned 6x)
We must wanna be burned (burned 6x)
We must wanna be


----------



## Mange




----------



## Bipedal P 314




----------



## tinyheart

Feels like an Fi vs. Fe relationship.


----------



## IDontThinkSo




----------



## Leviticus Cornwall

https://youtu.be/pllZ2-5FNRs

Happy and waiting, waiting on her to graduate and come to college.

https://youtu.be/WGRhaFx1Zpw

This too though.


----------



## tinyheart

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3-5YC_oHjE


----------



## tinyheart

Elton John - "Sorry Seems To Be The Hardest Word"


----------



## Namsayin




----------



## atamagasuita




----------



## SpaceMan




----------



## atamagasuita

https://youtu.be/Bg59q4puhmg


----------



## PalmKing214




----------



## tinyheart

I feel real guilty bc all the songs that speak to me don't describe how _I_ feel...


...but what _he_ feels...


This just speaks to me some reason. And the keyboard in the beginning does nothing to alleviate the nostalgic sorrow of leaving my first innocent love...


----------



## Tropes




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

__
https://soundcloud.com/hayleywarnerofficial%2Fclosure


__
https://soundcloud.com/kanyewest%2Fbad-news-album-version


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Firemoon




----------



## Leviticus Cornwall




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

__
https://soundcloud.com/nemecsek76%2F04-the-sporting-life

Fitting. But not really.​


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## SymphonyInBlue




----------



## bleghc




----------



## tinyheart

Perhaps I'll copy and paste this into my first blog, since this post will be perhaps the deepest one and closest to my heart.

Four years ago I'd stay listening to Pandora all night. Learned me many songs and artists that today remain in my playlist. It's through Pandora I really came to love Adele's music. My favorite is still "Rumour Has It" and I've still yet to hear _25._ If you were to ask me why Adele, I'd have to say that she's been able to write from her soul's trenches and profess what so deeply affects almost everyone.

Four years ago I also met INFJ. We met online and kicked off right from the start. Maybe I'd been refused intuitive types most of my life which is why whenever I met one it became so easy to let my mind flow. I can't say for sure but both of us had been starving for someone to talk to who could understand each others' loneliness. Like many other relationships that are just so perfect in the beginning, we were both seeking something. We had a need to be loved, to feel important to someone else, to feel like we were someone's priority...to have someone to save and to save us as well. 

I was selfish to think I could save him. Make him eternally happy. To the very end and after he still claimed I had been his all. 

He'd never understand why I left him. I know he wouldn't. Because he'd refuse to listen. His ideals were high and his view on people and relationships unrealistic, at least for me. I knew I couldn't fit into the mould. I wanted to, and tried desperately for three years, to be his perfect. And he's come to see me as someone much more than perfect but no matter I still felt oddish. I felt out-of-place. Like I wasn't me. Maybe it was the distance, maybe it was him, maybe it was both of us, but the guilt I carried told me that I was being selfish for wanting to be me.

I loved him. And he'll always remain like a gem fallen from a lost crown. Kept safe among the satin interior of a box. I still pray for him each night since I realized he was important to me. I've never prayed that long for anyone or anything. And I feel somehow that if I stop he'll be lost. That he'll be all alone. Something that weighs heavier than any other regret.

I gained a new wisdom, and loved once, yet I also shed rivers. I panicked and felt fears foreign before then. I'd go sleepless nights shaking uncontrollably. I felt nauseated and helpless at the lowest times. I lost so much weight. Lost many friends. Lost even more confidence. Spent years on the ledge hesitant to stay back or leap into the new depths which held for me insight into who I truly was and what I was meant to accomplish. I wished so hard to embrace what I restricted myself out of devotion to one person.

And it comes down to a night when I was in love's highs that I heard this song by Adele. It held me fast against the inner truth that I tempestuously denied. I listened. And I cried. I cried uncontrollably and I knew it was this song. This bloody song that was cruelly telling me what I didn't wish to hear. I made it so it'd never come up again. And if it did I skipped it before it even started. It was the one song I couldn't listen to. I just couldn't. I feared that song. I feared its truth. I denied its message. And throughout the years continued to do so. 

Four years later I still feared the song. But I decided to do a brave thing today. I typed it in YouTube's search engine. I clicked it. I listened.

Every single word rings true. I know I wouldn't be able to give this message over to INFJ else it'd shatter him all over again. He's not here. But in my mind is that boy I made so many promises to. And now I have to face him and tell him that I can't go back, and I'm a total fucker for breaking a promise I knew from the beginning I wasn't ready to keep.


* *




I miss you, INFJ. I wish we could still talk like we used to but I know that you'd do anything rather than see me. I'm sorry instead of bringing joy I brought sorrow.


----------



## 7rr7s




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## 7rr7s




----------



## 7rr7s




----------



## 7rr7s




----------



## Stopping By Woods

Napalm Death's You Suffer, which clock's in at 1.316 seconds in length.






Although the x 2000 time slower version...really sums up my current existential feelings.


----------



## shazam

:numbness:...:carrot:


----------



## SoulScream




----------



## Energumen




----------



## shazam




----------



## tinyheart




----------



## GranChi

I'm not sure about the meaning of the whole song, but one line really stands out to me because it exactly describes the feelings behind my social anxiety about dating. "Who would want you as you are? What can you give they couldn't get from someone else?"


----------



## BranchMonkey

We've been singing this song for a large portion of our 29 years together:


----------



## Monadnock

On the prowl with a hungry heart.


----------



## Toru Okada

tfw she talks too much


----------



## Catwalk




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## Witch of Oreo




----------



## tinyheart

I don't know why some songs haunt me.

This song resonates loss. Loss of a more innocent time.


----------



## Tropes




----------



## Senah




----------



## 7rr7s




----------



## 7rr7s




----------



## 7rr7s




----------



## SymphonyInBlue




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Cherry

LYRICS:

Spend some time away
Getting ready for the day
You're born again

Spend some time alone
Understand that soon you'll run
With better men
Alone again

Alone again
Alone again
Alone again
Alone

No use looking out
It's within that brings that
Lonely feeling

Understand that when you leave here
You'll be clear
Among the better men
Alone again

Alone again
Alone again
Alone again
Alone

Alone again
Alone again
Alone again
Alone


----------



## Sir Kanra

_Maybe my solitude would be better spent with you
But I’m stuck in wanderlust, far from any permanence 
If you can’t keep up, I’ll go alone
I don’t mind the pain. It keeps me strong

Like a dream disappears
Just a memory
I’m already gone
You’re a blessing and a curse
Just a memory

Lost in deja vu and the dreams I have of you
But I’m still so curious
Can’t commit or get serious
I don’t expect you to understand at all –
why I always run and won’t settle

Like a dream disappears
Just a memory
I’m already gone
Out of sight
Out of mind
Just a memory

When I get back, you can hold me
Just promise that you’ll let go of me
You know that I’ll leave you lonely
Nowhere to go, everywhere to be

Cause I don’t belong to anyone
Can’t make me stay
I’m already gone

If it’s not love
Wanderlust_


----------



## hellonearth




----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## Turlowe

I got the call today I didn't wanna hear
But I knew that it would come
An old, true friend of ours was talkin' on the phone
She said you'd found someone
And I thought of all the bad luck and all the struggles we went through
How I lost me, and you lost you
What are all these voices outside love's open door
Make us throw off our contentment and beg for something more?
I've been learning to live without you now
But I miss you sometimes
The more I know, the less I understand
All the things I thought I knew, I'm learning them again
I've been tryin' to get down to the heart of the matter
But my will gets weak, and my thoughts seem to scatter
But I think it's about forgiveness, forgiveness
Even if, even if you don't love me anymore
These times are so uncertain
There's a yearning undefined and people filled with rage
We all need a little tenderness
How can love survive in such a graceless age?
And the trust and self-assurance that lead to happiness 
Are the very things we kill, I guess
Pride and competition cannot fill these empty arms 
And the world they put between us - you know it doesn't keep us warm
I've been trying to live without you now
But I miss you, baby
The more I know, the less I understand
And all the things I thought I'd figured out, I have to learn again
I'm tryin' to get down to the heart of the matter
But my will gets weak, and my heart is so shattered
But I think it's about forgiveness, forgiveness
Even if, even if you don't love me anymore
Oh, there are people in your life who've come and gone
They let you down; you know they hurt your pride
You got to put it all behind you 'cause life goes on
You keep carryin' that anger, it'll eat you up inside
I will live happily ever after and my heart is so shattered
But I know it's about forgiveness, forgiveness
Even if, even if you don't love me
I've been tryin' to get down to the heart of the matter
Because the flesh gets weak and the ashes will scatter
So I'm thinkin' about forgiveness, forgiveness
Even if you don't love me anymore
Even if you don't love me anymore


----------



## Hollow Man

kinda idyllic...not how it actually is, but nice though anyways. 




a song i revisit frequently...kind of reflects a lack of something...a hope for forgiveness in a way in a relationship.


----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Instinktual




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## Fmcboi

As mentioned in a previous thread, Safety Dance XD XD


----------



## Queen of Cups

He sings this song to me a lot.


----------



## 7rr7s




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## SymphonyInBlue




----------



## olonny




----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Instinktual

The shy introvert’s theme song :smile:


----------



## BranchMonkey




----------



## SymphonyInBlue




----------



## I am justice!




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Senah




----------



## Hollow Man




----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## Dedbyte

This 'song' is perfect.


----------



## Preciselyd




----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Preciselyd




----------



## bleghc




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

__
https://soundcloud.com/kflay%2Fblood-in-the-cut-4





This idea that anyone I encounter and have interest in - however briefly - would already be taken; or taken aback: not in a good way.​


----------



## raulgdot

All Along by Kid Cudi


----------



## VenusWithHorns

Naomi Neutral Milk Hotel
"Your prettiness is seeping through
Out from the dress I took from you, so pretty
And my emptiness is swollen shut
Always a wretch i have become
So empty and please please don't leave me"


----------



## VenusWithHorns

Dedbyte said:


> This 'song' is perfect.



This made me smile, thanks!


----------



## SymphonyInBlue




----------



## Senah




----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## Colonel_Godawful

What describes my "love life"

Hypothetical (Matthew Ross Smith) - just the title
Never Gonna Happen (Lily Allen) - ditto
Sometimes A Fantasy (...is all you need) (Billy Joel) - just the chorus
I'm Not Sorry (Morrissey) - re third verse
She And Me (Heavenly) - more of same
...and isn't there a Pulp song which contains the line "why live in the world when you can live in your head?" - that'll do


----------



## VenusWithHorns

.....Just a fight or just a waste of time
Hiding things that no one wants to find
I don't know much of that
I don't care why

Goin' against your mind, goin' against your mind
Goin' against your mind, goin' against your mind
Goin' against your mind, goin' against your mind
Goin' against your mind, goin' against your mind

Goin' against your mind, goin' against your mind
Goin' against your mind, goin' against your mind
Goin' against your mind, goin' against your mind
Goin' against your mind, goin' against your mind

When I was a kid I saw a light
Floating high above the trees one night
Thought it was an alien
Turned out to be just god


----------



## Lunar Lamp




----------



## rookie1978

Gorillaz- Sex Murder Party
no questions please


----------



## Witch of Oreo




----------



## Angelo

You make it easy
Jason aldean


----------



## G.S.

Don't tell me of love everlasting and other sad dreams 
I don't want to hear 
Just tell me of passionate strangers who rescue each other 
From a lifetime of cares 
Because if love means forever, expecting nothing returned 
Then I hope I'll be given another whole lifetime to learn


----------



## tinyheart




----------



## kimjongethan




----------



## Forest Nymph




----------



## tinyheart




----------



## Forest Nymph

THIS mah girl just a couple years ago. For someone to change that so extremely in a 33 year old woman could be NOTHING more than abuse. I don't want to hurt her. I want to burn Hillsong Church down. You can take your "gay conversion therapy" to hell with you. How dare you take advantage of such a fragile woman. Why would I hurt her, I'm after the climate science deniers already. You guys just made me turn evil. I literally pray this isn't true.


----------



## Firelily




----------



## Hypaspist




----------



## isaac_a15




----------



## lokasenna

For the worst story that had the happiest ending.


----------



## Forest Nymph

When I was a little girl this was my favorite movie. I watched it 100 times on VHS in my grandparents living room. It's an ugly Pretty Woman and a hopeful Leaving Las Vegas. When he told me his middle name was Arthur I nearly fell out of bed.


----------



## Forest Nymph

Or maybe it's as simple as this. I'm starting to think people get married because they're tired of dating. 

I'm tired.


----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Forest Nymph

This is the point we are at. My roommate was saying it's really a beautiful point, because you know if you can really be with someone after this. After you've gotten mad and broken up and offended each other. And they've been together 7 years and are engaged and are planning a wedding! This is just how it works. You must give second chances if you want a marriage. You don't give second chances to everyone. You give second chances to someone who still loves you after they've seen you psycho crazy and angry and upset.






It could be an utter disappointment. He was so "perfect" otherwise. We were so sexually compatible, so musically and literary compatible, so political compatible, you don't SNEEZE at that. You don't say "I don't give second chances." This is the sort of person who is worth a compromise.

But what if he just is a rich boy asshole. What if he can't do monogamy. We shall see. Soon.


SOON.


----------



## maxmayer

xxxtenntacion - sad... i suppose it's the right one wich can describe my feeling and my love life right now...


----------



## ninjahitsawall

Or





Aka why I'm single


----------



## Forest Nymph

I was in the grocery store today - well the hippie grocery store anyway - and this song came on and Layne Staley's voice sent chills up my spine. It had to be the live version, the album version doesn't have the same force. I LOVED Layne Staley when he was alive, I actually saw Alice In Chains before he died. 

And that's my love life. Being in love with the voice of a dead heroin addict band guy I had a crush on in high school. Layne had some kind of intensity and pain in his voice that even Kurt Cobain didn't have. Kurt didn't have that, everyone talks about Nirvana but I don't ever listen to Nirvana and get chills. I'm more impressed by Kurt's lyrics. I think he definitely was an INFP. Layne maybe ISFP?






No, really though, this song could be about loneliness as much as addiction.


----------



## Energumen




----------



## spellama




----------



## spellama




----------



## Forest Nymph




----------



## Firelily

Recuerda que al amor espera
Y aunque no vuelvas más


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## bleghc




----------



## AnneM




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## bleghc




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Aridela




----------



## tinyheart

Feel like I'm missing something. #4 #type4 #enneagram4 #ennea4 #e4 #4blues #4w5


----------



## 7rr7s




----------



## Penny




----------



## 30812




----------



## Sybow




----------



## Hexigoon

No lyrics necessary. Nothing to say, just numbness.


----------



## blood roots




----------



## Meliodas




----------



## Pinkieshyrose




----------



## TacoTach




----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Well... I don't have a love life but _if_ I did...


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Well... I don't have a love life but _if_ I did...


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

In the aspect of love lives, I feel quite empty, lonely and lost without it. Well... especially since I love somebody... 
But in general I'm fine, I'm just missing that intimate romantic/sexual connection though. There are English captions for this song.


----------



## earth2mondo

Radiohead - Creep


----------



## Firelily




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## Introvertia




----------



## Fennel




----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Energumen




----------



## Albatross

Sentimental Crowd

Oh dear! Life through rose-coloured glasses
The shade of pink we are offered
To have loads of things
That make us want for more
Ouch! We are made to believe
That happiness is to have
Our wardrobes full of assets
In scorn of us, [it's] pathetic because

Sentimental crowd that we are
We are pining for ideals
Attracted to the stars, to sails
[To] only non-commercial things
Sentimental crowd that we are
You should see the way they talk to us
The way they talk to us

There emerge
From those cardboard boxes
Washed-up people, obsolete
And sad and without any pluses
Desires that distress us
Are imposed on us
From the moment we are born they take us, come off it
For bloody idiots, whereas we are

Sentimental crowds
Pining for ideals
Attracted to stars, sails
[To] only non-commercial things
Sentimental crowd that we are
You should see the way they talk to us
The way they talk to us

We are Claudia Schieffer’d
We are Paul-Loup Sulitzer’d
Oh! The harm we’re made to suffer
That once ravaged the mujer*
A desire that thrills us
Hurtling down from the sky
For tomorrow our pale children
An improvement, a dream, a horse

Sentimental crowd [that we are]
We’re pining for ideals
Attracted to stars, sails
[To] only non-commercial things
Sentimental crowd [that we are]
You should see the way they talk to us
The way they talk to us


----------



## ReasonforTreason




----------



## lougotlost




----------



## Albatross




----------



## bleghc




----------



## WarmMachines




----------



## Surreal Snake




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## Pinkieshyrose




----------



## bleghc




----------



## PresidentLongBoi




----------



## Firelily




----------



## Gabbie




----------



## Phil

Had such a HUGE crush on her as a kid haha.


----------



## Penny




----------



## CountZero




----------



## Tytoalba




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## APBReloaded

Crickets are my love life right now. There is no song.


----------



## eeo

Except I don't even try.


----------



## dulcinea




----------



## littlewyng

this is as feely as it gets.  lol


----------



## 556155




----------



## 556155

For some reason I just was reminded of this song who made creepy the new sexy.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

;(​


----------



## ENIGMA2019

I hated this feeling. I thought I made it clear almost a year ago. I think it was overlooked or ignored. Or they thought they were picking up the wrong signal like myself.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Trying to force myself to date months ago. Their arm just brushing against mine was the most repulsive feeling.


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## Electra

Maybe this one?


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

'better' quality audio version:
* *





__
https://soundcloud.com/tessaviolet%2Finterlude-iii-1


----------



## Worriedfunction

CountZero said:


> This is a great song…but how is it a metaphor for love? Or rather your love life?
> 
> Don’t feel obligated to answer. Just curious…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's fair, I suppose it isn't a great metaphor for love, except that I currently feel as if I am walking through that desert.


----------



## CountZero

Worriedfunction said:


> That's fair, I suppose it isn't a great metaphor for love, except that I currently feel as if I am walking through that desert.


I know the feeling. This one seems to capture that state of mind, at least for me:






And a couple more to round out the feelings...


----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## CountZero




----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## CountZero




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Queen of Cups said:


>


Feel blessed, not a lot of couples are still together from childhood. Met in teens right? What is the secret to you two keeping it fresh?


----------



## Queen of Cups

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Feel blessed, not a lot of couples are still together from childhood. Met in teens right? What is the secret to you two keeping it fresh?


Most definitely.
Yes. Met when I was 16, officially started dating when I was 17. He was 20. Married at 19 and 23. Been married almost 21 years.


We have always had a very strong emotional connection and when we got engaged we went through pre marital counseling before my cousin would marry.

I've typed and retyped trying to organize my thoughts without writing an essay lol

I've sought out a lot of advice from couples who I admired and who were married for 30, 40, 50 plus years and who seemed like they still had genuine affection for each other, about how they made they're relationships work and they all had similar things to say:

never stop dating or flirting
never let the chase end
learn the other's love language and speak it well
make sex a priority
make emotional intimacy a priority
grow together so you don't grow apart
practice patience, kindness, forgiveness and grace
don't air your dirty laundry outside the house
try and fall in love with each other every day

some days these are easier than others


----------



## Electra

Miss independent


----------



## Tsubaki

Okay, brace yourself for the cheesiest thing you will ever hear in reference to an ENTJ-ENTP relationship:


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Queen of Cups said:


> Most definitely.
> Yes. Met when I was 16, officially started dating when I was 17. He was 20. Married at 19 and 23. Been married almost 21 years.
> 
> 
> We have always had a very strong emotional connection and when we got engaged we went through pre marital counseling before my cousin would marry.
> 
> I've typed and retyped trying to organize my thoughts without writing an essay lol
> 
> I've sought out a lot of advice from couples who I admired and who were married for 30, 40, 50 plus years and who seemed like they still had genuine affection for each other, about how they made they're relationships work and they all had similar things to say:
> 
> never stop dating or flirting
> never let the chase end
> learn the other's love language and speak it well
> make sex a priority
> make emotional intimacy a priority
> grow together so you don't grow apart
> practice patience, kindness, forgiveness and grace
> don't air your dirty laundry outside the house
> try and fall in love with each other every day
> 
> some days these are easier than others


Thanks, that sounds like great advice. I would not have minded an essay on this one. It is important information that some never get, seek out or see/hear displayed.

My parents have been married 49 years this year and they do not exhibit most/any of those.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Electra said:


> Miss independent


Damn that song takes me back in time to being outside at a friends place ATL 2009/2010 with a dead suv battery or something along those lines and being offered help...I said "I got it..." lol He said, "She said she got it she got it no doubt" 
Clicked later in my head that it was lyrics.


----------



## Worriedfunction




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding




----------



## CountZero




----------



## daleks_exterminate




----------



## NIHM




----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## NIHM




----------

